

The BEST project management tool EVER Guaranteed - cpinto
http://blog.celsopinto.com/post/14362844427/the-best-project-management-tool-ever-guaranteed

======
aaronharnly
I tend to agree. The only way cards-on-the-wall falls short is with remote
employees; somewhat painful transcription ends up being necessary. But no tool
is as accessible, visible, simple or powerful as the cards in the office.

